# Moin



## Diveflo (6 Aug. 2006)

Hi!

Also ich bin Flo, 19 Jahre alt und immernoch Schüler. Komme aus Bayern, näher gesagt Mittelfranken. 

Hoffe hier auf einen nette Community und das eine oder andere bild


----------



## freak123 (6 Aug. 2006)

herzlich willkommen an board und ich wünsche dir viel 

spaß beim posten


----------



## AMUN (6 Aug. 2006)

Ach von mir ein herzliches willkommen an Board und viel spaß beim posten und stöbern

MfG
Meister


----------



## Muli (6 Aug. 2006)

Und auch von mir geht ein HiHo nach Süddeutschland! Meiner Erfahrung nach ist die Community sehr nett und das eine oder andere Bildchen wirst du hier sicher auch zu Gesicht bekommen ...

Liebe Grüße, Muli!


----------

